# DCC lionel



## Newguy95 (Dec 17, 2009)

I had gotten a book and it touched on installing DCC for an HO, I run O27 and was wondering if there are restrictions on which DCC systems you can use for an engine or if any DCC will work with any enigine. Figured i'd ask this before i waste my money on something that doent work.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You should go to the Lionel site and read up. A DCC setup can have one non Dcc engine running. There may have to be modifications.


----------

